# Kart!



## Cotton

Just thinking out loud here, suggestions appreciated. Dad, age 81, needs a cart for the farm. I have no clear idea where I’m going but it’s definitely not this… here’s a pic from August of him chasing a wayward horse and donkey with his trusty lawnmower. It was too funny, I had to take a pic.

He has trouble climbing on an off the old Ford 2000 for opening gates etc. Once on it he can rake a field of hay, it’s the climbing on and off that’s difficult. Neither he nor I have $3K+ laying around for a fancy golfcart or a ($10k) mule. I’m thinking I can weld up a frame or buy a used golfcart frame. I’d like suspension, rear wheel drive (both), some ground clearance. It doesn’t have to be as big as a golfcart, just have a bench seat he can easily get into or out of, a go-cart frame is too low.

I have a Briggs & Stratton WP15-225, a high pressure water transfer pump in the shop, a nice 5.5hp OV engine. It’d be nice if this engine could be double duty. It doesn’t have to go fast, just enough power for him to go down to and up from the bottoms or help round up some critters, just some mobility without spending more than $1500.

Some of you may have caught my post about the cheap scooter I bought at Tractor Supply. It greatly increased my mobility, just want to do the same for dad...

Any thoughts?


----------



## hashbrown

I saw the perfect rig for him sell at a farm auction last week! It was an older John Deere Gator diesel the kind with the single front wheel. It sold for 1200 bucks.


----------



## Cotton

Exactly what I'm looking for, a cheap frame I can stick a motor in!  Don't give a hoot what it looks like...


----------



## LincTex

I see good condition Cushman 3 wheel Turf Trucksters go for less than $1000 all the time.... they are the "original Gator" 
(not a lot of ground clearance)

My neighbor's granddad had an electric start "SUPER TRIKE" from Carl Heald. They are hard to find, but you can make one from pictures you see on the 'net. Harbor Freight sells a nice electric start engine.... 
or build one from junked riding lawnmowers.


----------



## LincTex

.
.

"Heald Hauler"
.


----------



## LincTex

Naked "Super Tryke


----------



## Cotton

Thanks LincTex. I know nothing about cushmans but this is definitely the direction I need to go. These type carts have never been popular in these parts, don't know anyone who has one.

Wouldn't be hard to weld one up but simpler to find an old frame. The engines at harbor freight looked good. I think I could build up something for less than $800.


----------



## Cotton

LincTex, dad came by and I showed him the photo's you posted. I asked if he'd ride something like that. He grinned and said "find me one!"


----------



## Cotton

After days of research and a visit to the local golfcart dealer… not a lot of good news. Tires and rims to convert a burned out hulk of a cart to a height suitable for the farm…

1. Each tire and rim pair start at $400, that’s $1600 just for tires and rims.
2. I need a lift kit for the frame, w/shipping, they start at $250.
3. At the local golfcart dealer in town… He had a burned out wreck he was willing to sell for $500, that needed a lift kit, tires and rims.

I’m at $2350 for something without a body, a motor, gas tank or a seat. Not to mention I’d have to wire up the electric start motor, add a battery and charging system. Then buy foam and upholstery or find a seat suitable and weld up a frame to match. Weld in a new floor and rear frame to carry a few tools or a bucket of feed.

The local dealer had something he’d rebuilt, exactly what dad needs. $3400 and he’ll warranty it for 90 days. It has a 2 cylinder Yamaha gas engine and a 2 speed transmission, 2012 model. It was camo! Who the F## needs to sneak up on a golf course!!!!! 

The cheapest Cushman 3-wheeler I could find was $2300 in a sad, sorry state of repair, in good shape/rebuilt they were $5K.

Not going good here.


----------



## Marcus

You might want to consider one of those Japanese mini-trucks. A lot of colleges use them for maintenance on campus due to their smaller size. It's also what they use in football games to haul off injured players.
Here is a site in Louisiana: http://cajunminitrucks.com/index.php


----------



## millertimedoneright

There has been a bunch of burned up sxs here lately. Might could grab a burned sxs frame such as a rzr, commander, or ranger and use that as a starting point.


----------



## Sentry18

Here you go. Nice and inexpensive.


----------



## LincTex

I guess you have to start asking around... and asking around.....

This thread got me thinking how handy a Heald Hauler would be for me. I don't need no stinking UTV for fancy falutin' hunting trips.... I wanted something smaller but HAD TO BE practical.

So, I started asking around.... this past Sunday, I found one of these with electrical & carburetor problems, no rear tires/wheels, and a BAD "camo" paint job. It has the 11HP Kawasaki engine. I found plans online to make a "homebrew" 6" lift kit, too.


----------



## cowboyhermit

I really think the ideal vehicle for the described purpose would be electric, either elec or elec/hydraulic, mostly for the convenience and reliability. Unfortunately, there isn't much on the market that fits the criteria without a ton of modification.


----------



## TheLazyL

I really like my Kawasaki Mule 610 XC. 4x4 and at 100 plus hours, been 100% reliable. I call it the old man's motorcycle. Figuring in 10 years old so I can walker out to the mule, side in, take off and my escape from a nursing home is complete.

A search could find you a good used one for $5,000 or less. And it is your Dad. Don't want him stuck out in the middle of a field would you?


----------



## Cotton

I don’t plan on doing anything until early spring so I have the winter to search and come up with something. I think if he checks out the cart in town he’ll go for it. I’ll post back… Thanks everyone!


----------



## Dixie

Cotton, I see you live in AL. While looking for a golf cart I found, what appeared to be, a golf cart graveyard in AL. If I run across it, I'll send you a link.


----------



## Dixie

Cotton,

I found a mule in Carnesville, ga. for $2800. I have an electric golf cart and they CAN get stuck, mules not so much.









You may have to copy and paste...not good with this.

https://atlanta.craigslist.org/atl/snw/5219195385.html


----------



## millertimedoneright

what I use


----------



## TheLazyL

Millertime. If we're posting UTV porn...here's mine!


----------



## millertimedoneright

Very nice! I needed added ground clearance so I bought a 5" lift. Right now it has 28" zilla tires. Mine is mostly used for hunting and the occasional playing. My buddy is custom building me a dog box for the back. My poor hound ain't gonna like me giving the passenger seat back to my wife since that has been her spot for over a year.


----------



## TheLazyL

millertimedoneright said:


> ...Mine is mostly used for hunting and the occasional playing....


Come on. Your wife isn't looking, you can tell us the truth. Used mostly for playing and occasional hunting? 

I've got a AR rack under the roof. Still allows head clearance and stores the AR out of the weather and unseen.


----------



## millertimedoneright

I never said I didn't do some playing while I was out hunting!!!! Hahahaha!!! I actually just bought a gun rack I'm gonna retrofit for my ar for the roof. I also have an ammo can between the seats for my cellphone and pistol.


----------



## crabapple

In most states mini trucks can be used on state highways & off road.
Not sure if it is wirth the cost, but it is good on gas.


----------

